
FCC will also order states to scrap plans for their own net neutrality laws - catacombs
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/11/fcc-will-also-order-states-to-scrap-plans-for-their-own-net-neutrality-laws/
======
beezle
Does this also mean the FCC will attempt to invalidate those state laws bought
by ISPs to block municipal network competition?

